# Interested women crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for crew for my 34 Catalina. I sail on Lake Huron (MI). I don''t race and am not interested. Experience level doesn''t matter. I am free most w/e.


----------



## cwcricket (Mar 21, 2001)

My parnter & I are looking to crew in the Charleston area. Prefer to crew with other women. Contact me at [email protected]

Cricket


----------



## cwcricket (Mar 21, 2001)

Correction to e-mail address - reply to [email protected] Thanks.


----------

